# الحقونا ياناس الاشعاع بياكوا فى جميع مهندسين البترول ومهحدش بيسال فى صحتهم



## علاء عادل (21 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوانى .
انا اخوكم علاء من مصر مهندس امن صناعى باحداى شراكات خدمات البترول
وهى الوحيده فى الشرق الاوسط على حسب مايقال .
وهى الوحيده المسئوله عن نظاه معدات البترول من التلوث الاشعاعى .
ولكن المصيبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه بجد :
ان التلوث الاشعاعى اسمه ( النورم ) وهى اختصار المواد المشعه الناتجه عن الطبيعه وهى موجوده فى كل معدات البترول بمعنى اخر التلوث الاشعاعى موجود ى جميع شركات البترول سواء سيرفيز او اونار .
يا جماعه خلى بالكم محدش من المسئولين مهتم بالاضرار بعد الشر عنكم وعنا التلوث بيسبب امراض كتيره وجسيمه والمقابل المادى فى الاخر = صفر 

طلبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى اليكــــــــــــــــــــــم :
اولا توخوا الحدز فى التعامل المباشر مع جميع معدات البترول بدون لبس الملابس الوقائيه الازمه
تانبا ياريت اى حد فى مصر او اى دوله عربيه بتعمل فى مجال ازاله التلوث من معدات البترول 
يكتب لى اسمها . علشان اعرف تخاطب معهم ونعم الاستفاده انشاء الله
ثالثا اى حد شغال فى اى شركه ى مجال الاشعاع او عايز يعرف ان فى اشعاع ولكن محدش يعرف يتصل بى وانا اخبره ازاى يعرف
رابعا : اى حد منكم اخواتى يرغب فى معلومات عن طرق الحمايه من الاشعاع يتصل بى 


اشكركم واعتزر عن اطالتى ولكن اعزرونى مفيش ضمير ...... ولا خوف من الله فى العمال والناس اللى شغاله .
احب اسمع اراكم


----------



## khalled (21 أكتوبر 2007)

نعم يأخي الإشعاع خطر وموضوع مهم, لكن فى مصر هيئة الطاقة الذرية بتفتش على الإشعاع وتصنف حقول البترول إلى أربع أقسام على حسب الخطورة وتبلغ الشركة والعاملين بدرجة الخطورة الموجودين بها , لاتقلق فليس معني وجود نسبة من الإشعاع ان هذا خطر جدا جدا جدا فقد تكون هذه النسبة فى حدود النسبة الأمنة


----------



## علاء عادل (23 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا ليك اخى . ولكن هيئه الطاقه لا تشرف كتيرا ومعتكده كليا على تظبيط الورق انا بتاعمل معاهم . هما فى وادى بيجروا وراء تورته الفلوس وازاى يقسموها بينهم وبين بعضهم . والواقع الاخر ى وادى . 
شكرا ليكى اخى


----------



## سعدية سعد (24 أكتوبر 2007)

ana gally sho3l fe magal el 7afr,3ayez a3raf a3mel eh.ezay a3raf el esh3a3 we toro2 el 7emaya men malabes wa 3'ero.yareet trod 3alaya besor3a.


----------



## محمد حمزه (25 أكتوبر 2007)

لقد تم نقل الموضوع من قسم هندسة الفلزات والبترول والمناجم


----------



## ابن البلد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

كنا نوّد ألأن نعرف أكثر عن الأخطار التي يتعرض لها العمّال في المنشأات البتروكيماوية
وعن الإشعاعات أو حالات المرض أو نسبة المرض بين العالمين
هذا إذا كان في إحصائيات 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعدية سعد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

الى اين تم نقل الموضوع


----------



## midors (25 أكتوبر 2007)

ياريت تقولنا ازاى نعرف فيه اشعاع ولا لا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

طبعاً وجود الاشعاع في المواد البترولية ناتج عن وجود مواد أخرى مثل الفوسفات وغيره ضمن الحقل البترولي
ونطلب من الأخ علاء أن يعمل محاضرة متكاملة عن الاشعاعات ضمن مجال عمل النفط ويضعها داخل المنتدى ليتم التوضيح للأخوة لا أن نخيفهم بدون إبداء التوضيحات فالعمل ضمن مجال النفط ليس بالخطورة التي تصورها من ناحية الاشعاع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أكتوبر 2007)

midors قال:


> ياريت تقولنا ازاى نعرف فيه اشعاع ولا لا



يتم قياس الاشعاع بأجهزة خاصة لقياس الاشعاع التي يمكن وجودها في دوائر الأمن الصناعي التي تتبع لهئات الضمان الاجتماعي عادة أو في هيئات الطاقة الذرية كما ذكر أحد الأخوة


----------



## ممدوح عباس محمد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

مطلوب مواصفات عربية لعمل مناقصة لشراء جهاز لقياس النورم واضمصوتي لصوت السادة الزملاء في ضرورة عمل محاضرة لمعرفة الموضوع بالتفصيل ومدي خطورتة وكيفية الوقاية علي المدي الشخصي والعام في مواقع العمل المختلفة


----------



## علاء عادل (26 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوانى :
سو اعرض لكم جزء بسيط يشرح لكم يعنى ايه اشعاع والتاثير البيولوجى له ومقدار التعرض للاشخاص والاصابه لا قدر الله منه وطرق الوقايه منه..................

ده الجزء الاول ارجو من الله ان ينال اعجبكم والاستفاده منه والجزء الثانى سو اعرض لكم بالصوووور الاجهزه المستخدمه وطرق الوقايه الشخصيه ... شكرا
اخوكم علاء عادل

التأثير البيولوجي للإشعاع​
أولا : ما هو التلوث الاشعاعى : 

← الإشعاع هو عبارة عن موجات تخترق الجسم على مستويات مختلفة فتؤثر في خلاياه على اختلاف أنواعها,ويتدرج مستوى التأثير باختلاف الموجات واختلاف الجرعة الإشعاعية من حيث التركيز وفترة التعرض.
←الأشعة المؤينة
الإشعاع المؤين. وهو الإشعاع القادر على إحداث تأين للمادة ويمكن أن يكون أشعة كهرومغناطيسية مثل أشعة جاما والأشعة السينية وأشعة بيتا وأشعة ألفا والنيترونات.

يتعرض الإنسان خلال حياته إلى الأشعة المؤينة من :

1 - مصادر طبيعية Natural Sources
2 - مصادر من صنع الإنسان man-made sources 
عن طريق التعرض الخارجي والداخلي . يعتبر التعرض خارجي عندما يتعرض الجسم للأشعة المؤبنة المنبعثة من مصدر خارج الجسم ويتم امتصاص الطاقة الإشعاعية في الجسم من الخارج إلى الداخل .

المصادر الطبيعية :

مصادر التلوث الإشعاعي الطبيعية : (الأشعة الكونية)
تأتينا الأشعة الكونية من الفضاء المحيط بالكرة الأرضية وعند وصول بعضها الى الهواء المحيط بالأرض فأنها تتشتت وتتفاعل مع ذرات الهواء ومنها ما يأتي إلينا من الشمس بسبب حدوث زوابع وأنفجارات على سطح الشمس،وتتأثر كثافة هذه الأشعة بالمجال والمركز المغناطيسي للأرض وبزيادة عن سطح البحر، ونلاحظ أن الإنسان يزيد من تعرضه لهذه الأشعة ليس فقط من تواجده على سطح الأرض، ولكن أيضاً بركوبه الطائرات لإرتفاعات عالية مثال ذللك : 

1 - موجات ألفا:- وهذه الموجات غير قادرة على اختراق الجسم البشرى,وبالتالي فأثرها الضار شبه معدوم (α)
2- موجات بيتا:- وهذه تخترق الطبقات السطحية للجسم,ولا يتعدى مداها عمق 2 سم ,وأثرها الضار قليل ( β )
3- موجات جاما:- وهذه يرجع إليها الأثر الضار للإشعاع فى الأساس,حيث تتخلل إلى أعماق الجسم فتؤثر على كافة أجهزته كالنخاع العظمى و الأعضاء التناسلية والجهاز العصبي والأحشاء . (γ)
المصادر الصناعية : 
1 - تعرض أطباء الأشعة ومساعديهم للأشعة التشخيصية مثل الأشعة السينية بالمستشفيات .
2 - استنشاق غبار المواد المشعة وابتلاعه بواسطة العاملين في مجالات المواد المشعة.
3- التعرض للأنفجارت الذرية.
4- استخدام المواد المشعة كأسلحة في الحروب.

← والمشكلة في المصدرين الأخيرين ,أن أثراهما يمتد لمساحات واسعة ويبقى لفترة طويلة , بخلاف عن أن أثراهما قاتل,سواء على المدى القريب أو البعيد.
ويختلف الناس فى تأثرهم بالإشعاع من إنسان لآخر,كما أن خلايا الجسم البشرى نفسها تختلف في درجة تأثرها بالإشعاع .

ويمكن ترتيب أنسجة الجسم من حيث تأثرها بالإشعاع من الأكثر تأثرا إلى الأقل على النحو التالي:-
1 - خلايا الإخصاب(الخلايا التناسلية) 2- نخاع العظام والأنسجة المصنعة لكرات الدم . 
3- الغدد الصماء . 4- الأوعية الدموية.
5- الجلد . 6- الأمعاء. 
7- النسيج الضام . 8- العضلات .
9- العظام. 10- الأعصاب.

يمكننا تقسيم التسمم الأشعاعى إلى :-

← 1- تسمم حاد:-
وهذا النوع من التسمم يحدث عادة عند الأنفجارات الذرية المفاجئة أو حدوث تسرب أشعاع من المفاعلات الذرية .

وتحدث فيه الأعراض التالية:-
-1 غثيان وقيء.
-2 احمرار الجلد وظهور حروق به تشبه حروق الدرجة الثانية وتظهر به فقاعات مصلية.
-3 نقص الوزن وقلة الشهية للطعام وقلة التركيز.
-4 تثبيط وظائف النخاع العظمى المنتج لكرات الدم الحمراء والصفائح الدموية مما يؤدى إلى فقدان الشهية والتهاب الأغشية المخاطية وظهور بقع نزفية تحت الجلد وقرح بالأنف والفم وسقوط الشعر ,وقيء وإسهال دمويين,وقد يحدث نزيف داخلي شديد يهدد حياة المريض.
-5 تظهر الفحوص المعملية هبوطا حادا في عدد كرات الدم الحمراء والبيضاء والصفائح الدموية ونقص في عدد الحيوانات المنوية في الرجال.

2 ←- تسمم مزمن:-
وهذا النوع يحدث عند التعرض للإشعاع بجرعات قليلة لفترات طويلة كما يحدث لأطباء الأشعة والمتعاملين مع العناصر المشعة والقاطنين في مناطق ملوثة أشعاعيا ,وعادى تظهر الأعراض بعد فترة طويلة من التعرض وتتأثر بها مختلف أجهزة الجسم تبعا لطبيعة الأنسجة والجرعة .

وتحدث فيه الأعراض التالية:-

-1 فقر دم شديد ونقص فى عدد كرات الدم البيضاء فتقل مناعة الجسم للأمراض .
-2 نقص فى عدد الصفائح الدموية مما يجعل المريض عرضة للنزف.
-3 تزيد نسبة الأصابة بسرطان الدم.
-4 تحدث التهابات رئوية متكررة تؤدى الى تليف الرئتين ثم سرطان الرئة.
-5 يحدث ضمور بالجلد ويتغير لونه وتحدث به قروح وتشققات وتدمر بصمات الأصابع وتظهر في الجلد الأورام بأنواعها.
-6 يحدث نقص فى ترسيب الكالسيوم بالعظام فتحدث هشاشة العظام
وتعرضها للكسور وقد تحدث الإصابة بسرطان العظام(السر كوما(.
-7 يحدث العقم لدى الرجال والنساء وإجهاض الحوامل وتشوهات الأجنة .
-8 تصاب عدسة العين بما يعرف بالمياه البيضاء(الكتاراكت.(
- 9 تتأثر الجينات ويتأثر بهذا الرجال والنساء في سن الخصوبة مما يؤدى الى ولادة أطفال مشوهة.

مقدار التعرض الاشعاعى للجمهور والعاملين المهنيين :​وقد حددت اللجنة الدولية للوقاية من الإشعاع ICRP

Commission for Radiation protection ) (International​
مستوى التعرض الآمن للإشعاع المؤبن ( للجمهور – العاملين المهنيين )
الجمهور← 1msv/year
العاملين المهنيين ← msv/years 10 .
السيفرت (sv) هو← عبارة عن كمية الطاقة المنتقلة إلى كيلو جرام واحد من الجسم .

تنقسم تأثيراتالأشعه التي يتعرض لها الجسم إلى:_-_

تأثيرات عشوائية:

من الصفات العامة لهذه التأثيرات
1- لا يوجد علاقة بين الجرعة والتأثير.
2- ليس لها حد أدنى لحدوث التأثير.
3- تختلف التأثيرات بإخلاف البيئة والعوامل الو راثية والتأثيرات عبارة عن أمراض سرطانية أو وراثية.
4- تظهر التأثيرات بعد مرور فتره من الزمن.

تأثيرات غير عشوائية :

والصفات العامة لهذه التأثيرات : 
1- -يوجد علاقة مباشره بين الجرعة الإشعاعية والضرر الحادث
2- تبدأ التأثير بعد الحد الأدنى للجرعة ولا يحدث تأتي عند الجرعات الإشعاعية الأقل من الحد الأدنى
3- يظهر التأثير بعد التعرض للجرعة مباشره
4- كلما زادت الجرعة زاد التأثير

**وفيما يلي سنعرض بعض التأثيرات غير العشوائية التي تسببها هذه الأشعة بوحدة السيفرت


*الجرعة الإشعاعية(sv)​التأثير البيولوجى​0.1

عقم مؤقت للرجال

0.5

أنيميا​1​عقم مؤقت للسيدات​2​نقص في عدد خلايا عظام النخاع​3​التهابات في الجلد​4​عتامة في عدسة العين​5​إعياء في الجهاز الهضمي​10​حروق إشعاعية وقروح بالجلد​20​تدمير الجهاز العصبي المركزي​*​*جرعة الامتصاص الإشعاعية :*
*تعريف** جرعة الامتصاص** بأنها الطاقة المترسبة في أي وسط من جميع أنواع الأشعة المؤبنة **ووحدتها الراد (**Rad)** أو الجراى **GY**)*​
*1GY= 1J/KG =100 RAD*​

*مكاف**ـــ**ئ الجرع**ـــــــــــــ**ة :*
*تعتبر وحدة الراد **Rad** مناسبة فقط لإجراء مقارنة بين تأثيرات نفس النوع من الأشعة. غير أنها تصبح **غير ملائمة عند مقارنة أنواع مختلفة من الأشعة ذلك لأن الأنواع المختلفة من الإشعاع تسبب أضرار متباينة للأنسجة البشرية وعلي سبيل المثال فإن (5 **Rad**) من النيوترونات السريعة تحدث تلف بيولوجي**مماثل لما تحدث من جرعة مساوية ( **Rad**100 ) من أشعة جاما.*​*← قد وضع العلماء جدول يوضح الفعالية البيولوجية النسبية** ( **(RBE*
*(Relative Biological Effectiveness) *
*للإشعاعات المختلفة والذي يعرف أيضاً بمعامل الجودة ( **( Quality Factor QF*
*RBE / QF* ​*نوع الأشعة*​*1*​*أشعة اكس وأشعة جاما والإلكترونات *​*20 *​*النيوترونات والبروتونات *​*2 *​*النيوترونات البطيئة *​*10- 20 *​*جسيمات** ألفا* ​ 


وبذلك يعرف مكافئ الجرعة و وحدته ريم (rem ) أو سيفرت ( Sv ) كالآتي :
مكافئ الجرعة ( rem ) = جرعة الامتصاص ( Rad ) × معامل الجودة
مكافئ الجرعة ( Sv ) = جرعة الامتصاص ( Gy ) × معامل الجودة​


*1SV =100 RAD *​

*طرق السيطرة على التلوث**الإشعاعي** :*
*المسح الأشعاعى البيئى**:*

*أن**عملية المسح الأشعاعى لمنطقة العمل والمناطق المحيطة بها هي عامل مؤثر وهام**للبرنامج الوقائي ليؤكد أن الإفراد العاملين في مجال الإشعاعات وعامة الجمهور سوف**لا يتعرضون إلى جرعات إشعاعية أعلى من القيم المحددة دولياً وأن نوع وطبيعة برنامج**المسح الأشعاعى لمنشأة نووية معينة سوف يعتمد بدرجة كبيرة على ظروف هذه المنشأة ،**وتتضمن تلك الظروف** :*
*-1**طبيعة المنشأة*
*-2**محتويات وطبيعة العمل**بالإشعاعات*
*-3**نوع وكمية المواد ذات النشاط الأشعاعى المتداولة*
*-4**طرق ومقدار**ومعدلات التسرب الأشعاعى من المنشأة إلى البيئة المحيطة*
*- 5**متابعة الموقف**الأشعاعى أولاً بأول في منطقة العمل تعتبر عملية ضرورية لتأمين ظروف العمل **ومتممة **لنظام المسح الأشعاعى وبالتالي نحدد الجرعات الأشعاعية**التي يتعرض لها العاملين في**مجال الإشعاعات** .*

*ينقسم برنامج المسح الأشعاعى **الى**:-*
*←** 1 -**برامج المسح الأشعاعى الخاصة بالمنشآت النووية والمناطق القريبة**منها*
*وفى هذه الحالة فأن المسئول عن المنشأه النووية هو المختص بمراقبة مستوى**التسربات الإشعاعية أثناء التشغيل العادي للمنشأة ليتأكد من أن تلك التسربات أقل ما**يمكن ولا تتعدى الحدود الموضوعة بواسطة السلطات المختصة وعليه أيضاً فى حالة الحوادث**يتبع الأجراء**ت**الأولية الضرورية للسيطرة على الموقف ثم الأتصال بالسلطات المعنية**ونظام القياس الأشعاعى (للمتدفقات الإشعاعية) يستخدم لقياس الغبار الذرى والسوائل**المشعة المتسربة قريبا من نقط المخارج والقياسات في نفس المكان تعطى معلومات أولية**عن النوبدات المشعة الموجوده ودرجة تركيزها سواء في الغبار الذرى الناتج أوالسوائل**المشعة المتسربة*
*وقبل البدء في عمليات التشغيل للمنشأة فأن القياسات البيئيه**تعتبر عاملا مؤثرا بل يمكن اعتبارها الأساس لبرنامج المسح الأشعاعى الطارئ خارج**المنشأه** . *

*←** 2- **برامج المسح الأشعاعى القومية**:*
*عمليات المسح الأشعاعى**على مستوى الدولة تتم بتحديد عدد من المناطق التي بها المنشآت النووية وعدد من**المناطق القريبة منها وعدد من المناطق الساحلية والتي بها كثافة سكانية عالية وتنشأ**بها شبكات متكاملة للرصد الأشعاعى وتحديد المستويات الإشعاعية وتؤخذ منها عينات**تشمل معظم مكونات البيئة والسلسلة الغذائية وتجمع على فترات محسوبة سواء شهرية**أو سنوية وتجرى عليها التحاليل الكيميائية و**القياسات الفيزيائية المناسبة لتقدير**كميات النوبدات المشعة الموجوده بها ونوعياتها ،وبمتابعة هذه المستويات يمكن اكتشاف**أي تلوث أشعاعى أو**ارتفاع في المستويات الإشعاعية في الوقت المنسب والتصرف حيالها**بالطرق الوقائية السليمة** .*
*أهمية المسح الأشعاعى على**المستوى القومى**:*
*المسح الأشعاعى يعطى بصفة مستمرة المعلومات المطلوبة عن**النشاط الأشعاعى غير الثابت والدائم الدوران** .*
*إن الاستخدامات السلمية العديدة**للمواد ذات النشاط الأشعاعى تزيد من التلوث الأشعاعى الموجود ونحتاج إلى دراسة**مستمرة لمعرفة أماكن تواجد ها وكيفية تأثيرها المباشر وغير المباشر على الإنسان**وبيئته** .*
*إن الوفاق العالمي بين الدول الكبرى أمر غير مؤكد لضمان عدم الاستمرار**في إجراء التفجيرات النووية في الهواء أو وقفها** .*
*من **أهم الشروط و الواجبات الواجب اتخاذها**في مجال الوقاية من الإشعاع هي**:*

*-**1**ضرورة حفظ المواد المشعة في أماكن**خاصة مع استخدام المغلفات المزدوجة عند نقل المواد **المشعة**.*
*-**2**تغطية المناضد**و الطاولات بطبقة من مواد ماصة للإشعاع يسهل التخلص منها في حالة**التلوث**.*
*-**3**تزويد أماكن العمل بحواجز وقائية ذات سمك كاف يمنع تسرب الإشعاع**إلى العاملين**.*
*-**4**فحص العاملين بصورة دورية و استخدام أفلام وقائية و أجهزة**كشف الإشعاع**.*
*-**5**فحص جميع الأماكن التي يمكن أن تصل أليها الإشعاعات النووية**بصورة دورية لتقدير مستوى **الإشعاع بها**.*
*-**6**عمل فحص دوري لأجهزة الوقاية و**صيانتها بحيث تكون صالحة للعمل عند أي طارئ**.*
*-**7**ترك ملابس الوقاية في أماكن**العمل و عدم الخروج بها حتى لا تنتقل الإشعاعات التي قد تكون **عالقة**بها**.*
*الاشعاعات المؤينة*
*مصادر الاشعاعات المؤينة إما طبيعية مثل الاشعة الكونية أو صناعية مثل الاجهزة الطبية والعمليات الصناعية والغبار الذري الناتج عن التفجيرات الذرية واجهزة التلييفزيون ولوحات الارقام المضيئة .*
*وقد يكون الاشعاع على هيئة موجهات كهرومغناطيسية او جسيمات (الفا وبيتا ) .*
*الوقاية من الاشعاعات المؤنية :*
*· **الوقاية الطبية :*
*الفحوصات الطبية كل 6 شهور ويستبعد العامل فى حالة فقر الدم ، تغيرات فى الجلد والاظافر ، نقص كرات الدم البيضاء عن 4000 فى الملليمتر المكعب ، عتامة عدسة العين ، وفى حالة تعرض العامل للاشعاع لا يعود لعمله الا بعد الفحص الطبي .*
*· **الاحتياطات الوقائية عند العمل :*
*حفظ المواد المشعة باماكن خاصة – استخدام علب مغلفة ومحكمة عند نقل المواد المشعة - عند استعمال المواد المشعة تغطية المناضد بطبقة ماصة يسهل التخلص منها – منع استخدام المواد المشعة خارج حجرات الرصاص – منع تسخين المواد المشعة خارج دولاب الغازات – فحص مصادر الاشعاع دوريا لمنع التسرب .*
*· **احتياطات مواقع العمل :*
*- **استخدام حواجز رصاص او اسمنت ، استخدم حواجز متنقلة حسب شدة وطريقة استخدام المادة المشعة ، الفحص المستمر للاشعاع .*
*- **التأكد من عدم وصول الاشعاع للعاملين – لا يسمح بالدخول لغير المتخصصين لحجرات استخدام المواد المشعة .*
*· **الوقاية الشخصية :*
*- **المرايل والقفازات والاحذية من الجلد المرصص وكذلك حواجز ونوافذ من زجاج مرصص – فحص جميع ادوات الوقاية دوريا – التنظيف والصيانه المستمرة – تترك ملابس وادوات الوقاية الشخصية بمواقع العمل . فى الجزء التالى سوف اشرح بالتفصيل ما هى ادوات الوقايه الشخصيه .*


----------



## ابن البلد (26 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله بك وجزاك عنّا كل خير
الظاهر أن فقر الدم وانخفاض عدد كريات الدم البيضاء هو مؤشر هام , فقد ذُكر عدّة مرات في هذا الملحق .
والفحص الصحي الكامل الدوري كل ستة أشهر من الوسائل النافعة في اكتشاف عوارض مرض ...أو ضعف في المناعة ...............
هذا عن الإشعاعات ....لكن ماذا عن البتروكيماويات ومصانع البلاستيك ...
بمجرد دخولي لمصنع بلاستيك واستنشاقي للهواء داخل المصنع .....شعرت بخطورته


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (26 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك محاضرة ممتازة
وأؤيد الأخ شبلي بضرورة التقيد بإجراء الفحص الطبي الدوري للعمال كونه المؤشر البيولوجي الأول للتأثر بالمخاطر فالجرعات هي نسب تجريبية مخبرية قد تختلف من شخص لآخر ولكن الفحص الدوري يكشف التأثر مجرد حدوثه


----------



## فاتح روما (29 أكتوبر 2007)

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## بشار رائد (22 أبريل 2008)

هناك عمال في مصافي البترول العربية يتعاملوا مع مادة رابع اثيل الرصاص TEL وهي مادة خطيرة و مسرطنة وتستعمل لرفع عدد الاوكتان ،وتم الاستغناء عنها في معظم دول العالم،وهؤلاء العمال عندهم استهتار كبير في معدات السلامة الشخصية PPE فكيف نرفع ثقافة العمال في السلامة


----------



## ممدوح عباس محمد (22 أبريل 2008)

*شكرا علاء عادل*

فعلا موضوعك ممتاز ارجو استكمال الجزء الثاني وافادتنا بالاجهزة التي يمكن بها قياس الاشعاع والشركات التي يمكن شرؤها منها للاهمية وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (22 أبريل 2008)

صديقى الغالى / من المهام الاساسية للجهاز السلامة فى اى منشاة كانت هو حماية العاملين من مخاطر العمل اين مسئولى السلامة فى تلك المنشات واين تقييم المخاطر و اين القياسات الدورية فى بيئة العمل !!!!


----------



## sayed00 (23 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم

اضافة الى ما قاله الاخوه مرفق ملف يوضح الامور


----------



## مصطفى مسعد (11 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
انا إنشاء الله هاجيب قانون لحساب المسافة الآمنة بمعرفة قوة المصدر , نوع المصدر , و الجرعة المسموحة بس هراجعها الاول 
إدعو لى 
شكراً


----------



## sayed00 (12 يونيو 2008)

الله معاك يا مصطفى 

راجعها براحتك مش مستعجلين


----------



## bethoven2200 (8 أبريل 2009)

انت خلتنى اكره شغل البترول بعد الموضوع دى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## عامر يحيى الجرجيس (2 أغسطس 2011)

أخي علاء عادل المحترم ..
شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات الذي أحتاجه هو :
ماهو النسبة المقبولة لمادة الرصاص في ألواح الرصاص المستخدمة لمنع تسرب الإشعاع.
أشكرك أخي الغالي مع فائق أحترامي وتقديري
المهندس عامر يحيى الجرجيس


----------



## ولله الحمد (16 أغسطس 2011)

تحدد انواع وخطورة الاشعاعات عن طريق اجهزة القياس التابعة لوزارة الكهرباء والطاقة( الطاقة الذرية ) او عن طريق الشركة التى تعمل بها وتحدد النسبة ومن الممكن الا تكون هناك خطورة من وجودة الاشعاع لقلة النسبة الموجودة


----------

